# Imaginary People With Palindromic Names



## superhorn

Here are some imaginary people whose first and last names are spelled backwards and forwards, or panlindromically.

Conrad Darnoc. Carol Lorac. Carlos Solrac. Anton Notna. Leif Fiel. Arturo Orutra. 

Alfredo Oderfla. Renato Otaner. Ralf Flar. Rolf Flor. Oliver Revilo . Leon Noel. Noel Leon. 

Rudolf Flodur. Lara Aral. Kevin Nivek . Alberto Otrebla. Lorenzo Oznerol. Karel lerak. 

Peter Retep. Pavel Levap. Trevor Rovert. Roberto Otrebor. Serge Egres. Tomas Samot . 

Lana **** . Luis Siul . Erik Kire. Evan Nave . Kiril Lirik . Sarah Haras . Hans Snah . 

Alfonso Osnofla . Alec Cela . Sandra Ardnas . Luigi Igiul . Franz Znarf .

Lars Sral . Rene Ener . Roger Regor . Calvin Nivlac . Lorin Nirol . Zubin Nibuz . 

Dara Arad . Leopold Dlopoel . Anne Enna . Adolfo Ofloda . Martin Nitram. Marvin Nivram .

Alexander Rednaxela . Morton Notrom . Mortimer Remitrom . Penelope Epolenep .

Can anybody think of more ?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Stanley Yelnats. Main protagonist in Louis Sachar's book "Holes."


----------



## SuperTonic

My name: Eric Cire
My kids' names: Alexander Rednaxela, Emma Amme


----------



## Dodecaplex

My password: AlkanaklA


----------



## Polednice

Polednice Ecindelop


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dodecaplex said:


> My password: AlkanaklA


It didn't work.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Maybe it's because I'm currently signed in, and you can't sign me in again while I already am?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I see. Can you log off for a few minutes so I can hack into your account please?


----------



## Dodecaplex

Go ahead, please.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dodecaplex said:


> Go ahead, please.


Again it didn't work.


----------



## Dodecaplex




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## PetrB

It was probably the Critic Hanslick who quipped that Max Reger's works often had a similarity with the composer's last name, that they sounded the same running backwards as they did forwards. At least the critic got that much about retrogrades 

An actual retrograde name: An acquaintance of mine is the seventh born in her family. Her mother named her; her given first two names? -- Reven Niaga --


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

The conductor's lesser known younger brother Najarak Karajan


----------



## Couchie

Couchie Eihcuoc


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Couchie said:


> Couchie Eihcuoc


I Googled that. It came up with a link called "Couchie is dead -List of dead people's names," a YouTube thingo and some Asian pr0n.


----------



## Couchie

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I Googled that. It came up with a link called "Couchie is dead -List of dead people's names," a YouTube thingo and some Asian pr0n.


I was young, naive, needed to pay college tuition....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Couchie said:


> I was young, naive, needed to pay college tuition....


You sure you weren't dead?


----------



## Couchie

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You sure you weren't dead?


Only on the inside


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Couchie said:


> Only on the inside


I just imagined a rather gory image of a half dead zombie Couchie (or whatever that thing is in your avatar) mixed up with a heap of Asian pr0n on YouTube.


----------



## PetrB

That short lived and almost forgotten hero, Monarch of the Early Russian people, in the early middle ages when Kiev was the Empire's Capital ~ Tsar Rast


----------



## Chrythes

The Jewish King that gave a lot, but didn't ask much for return - Natan Natan.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Anna Anna

Bob Bob

...

that's all, I named the last two.


----------



## waldvogel

Anna May Yamanna

Angelo Olegna


----------



## superhorn

How about Marmaduke Ekudamram. Lola Alol . Larissa Assiral. Mark Kram. 

Marcos Socram. Pablo Olbap . Tara Arat . Lon Nol ( a real Laotian leader ). 

Antonin Ninotna. Ivan Navi . 

Palindrmic sentences : Flee to me, remote elf . Unglad, I tar a tidal gnu .

As I pee, I see Pisa. Adam when he fist saw Eve : Madam, I'm Adam .

A man, a plan, a canal, Panama !


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My personal favourite:


----------

